# Help - Simpson Malt "Golden Naked Oats"



## brzt6060 (14/7/14)

Hey guys,

After discussing a recipe with the guy at my LHBS and saying I was thinking about getting my toes wet with a few BIAB partial mashes in the future he gave me a 1kg bag of Simpson Malt "Golden Naked Oats" for free as I walked out the door and told me to try adding some of that to my brew...

Silly me didn't ask how to use it and worse still he's not working today and the guy that I spoke to on the phone was no help, his advice was just to check it in like any other malt. Hopefully someone here can give me some information or point me in the right direction...


----------



## manticle (14/7/14)

They are a malted oat kilned wet like a crystal malt so they don't need conversion.
I like to lightly break them up and toast till aromatic, then add to a stout in the mash.


----------



## brzt6060 (14/7/14)

Thanks manticle for the speedy reply.

So crush about 200g of them up with a rolling pin or in the mortar and pestle, put them in my grain bag and steep them for 60 minutes in 2L of water at about 66c? Then boil with another few liters of water and some either some up hopped malt extract or dry malt extract for 60 minutes and do my planned hope additions?

I am slightly more confused now as this beer is supposed to be a blue moon clone not a stout. After doing some reading about the golden naked oats before posting here I was also thinking about grabbing some rolled oats and adding 500g of them in with the golden naked oats is that a bad idea?


----------



## manticle (14/7/14)

Rolled oats will need to be mashed with other base malt.

You are on the money with your above process re the simpsons, although I do find toasting gives a lovely nutty flavour to the beer.

There's nothing that says oats can only be added to a stout. If you want a slightly nutty, oaty flavour in the finished beer, go right ahead. I made an all oat beer once with malted oats and some of the golden nakeds. Nothing stouty about it.


----------



## brzt6060 (14/7/14)

It certainly adds come colour doesn't it...


----------



## Mardoo (14/7/14)

I love Golden Naked Oats. Manticle's right, toasted they're the bomb. It'll also help with the rolling pin mashing. You can also soak them overnight and cook them for a whole groat porridge for brew-day brekky, something I often do. Lovely!


----------



## Mardoo (15/7/14)

Oh yeah, if you're going to cook it for brekky it takes about 60 to 90 minutes on low.


----------



## brzt6060 (15/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Oh yeah, if you're going to cook it for brekky it takes about 60 to 90 minutes on low.


I'm going to try it next brew day!


----------

